# Anyone



## G-Town (Jul 13, 2012)

I want to get out on the water and start working towards my captain license. I have plenty of boating knowledge and have been around boats growing up. Have some offshore exp. knowledge of the jetty's and some bay fishing. Im 27 Army vet good work ethics and can pass drug test along with background check. If anyone needs a good hand please let me know. 
Thanks 
Greg


----------

